# 1937 Snyder Fastback



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2018)

One of mine... If I still have it I will bring it to Charlotte in Feb. V/r Shawn

https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/evans-1937-snyder-built-fastback/6780396905.html


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 13, 2019)

The star chain ring looks like the non-Rollfast model by D.P. Harris, that did not get the eponymous-initial "H" chain ring. 
Is there any significance (date or other) to the kickstand an absence ears for a rear drop stand.  Nice deck.


----------

